
MIT Scratch Includes Google Analytics and New Relic - bwbw223
https://scratch.mit.edu/discuss/
======
detaro
Did you mean to link to a thread, or is your complaint that the forum uses
those?

~~~
bwbw223
Only the forum includes New Relic, but the whole site has GA

------
bybb
The fact that Scratch is aimed at children as young as 8 and includes Google
Analytics (which is bad enough), but also New Relic which advertises itself as
being real time just doesn't feel ethical.

